# Why can I never get glass clean



## dougl65

Does my head in. Just can't get my glass clean. Using autoglym fast glass but always left with smears. Just not sure what I'm doing wrong.

Either that or I get lint stuck on the inside of the glass.

Help!


----------



## tiptop

i find fast glass great for inside but outside autoglym glass polish is better, to cut thru dirt once the glass is clean fast glass works a treat


----------



## Stoner

Glass is the bane of my life. Once a year, I go through a thorough clean:

Wash car as usual
"Scrub" with either 0000 grade wire wool or a glass scraper (the ones they use before fitting tints seem to work to best)
I then use tar remover followed by fallout remover and clay bar (I use Tardis and Korrosol but others are as good)
IPA (or panel wipe) to remove any residual product and seal with Opti-seal except the windscreen to avoid wiper judder

For the inside, a simple degrease and clean is usually sufficient.

For normal washes, I just wash the car and use any window cleaner to keep them looking good.

I know this sounds a long process but it is actually quite quick. Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

^ except coat the windows with a dedicated glass coating rather than Optiseal. Also dedicated glass cloths make a big difference.


----------



## Demented

White vinegar cleans glass, although I’ve use the brown chip shop stuff too, not together; use either one or the other, mixed with water, then apply to the glass and polished off with a cloth.

To make the glass sparkle, once the glass is clear of grease etc, spray a fine mist of vinegar n water mixture back onto glass and polish off with a few scrunched up pages of black n white Newspaper: you’ll be surprised how clear the glass will look, especially when viewing the rear windscreen through rear view mirror.

Vinegar will also clears nicotine from the glass 

White vinegar is often suggested, as because it’s clear and colourless like water, it’s believed it doesn’t stain.


----------



## Tyrefitter

Demented said:


> White vinegar cleans glass, although I've use the brown chip shop stuff too, not together; use either one or the other, mixed with water, then apply to the glass and polished off with a cloth.
> 
> To make the glass sparkle, once the glass is clear of grease etc, spray a fine mist of vinegar n water mixture back onto glass and polish off with a few scrunched up pages of black n white Newspaper: you'll be surprised how clear the glass will look, especially when viewing the rear windscreen through rear view mirror.
> 
> Vinegar will also clears nicotine from the glass
> 
> White vinegar is often suggested, as because it's clear and colourless like water, it's believed it doesn't stain.


I used to clean the house windows with vinegar in water & wipe off with newspaper & they used to come up like new.


----------



## wish wash

One thing I learnt along time ago is less is more with glass cleaner. 

Couple of sprays on the glass. Then go right around the edges first, then go up down up down then side to side. Then get a 2nd microfibre and re buff.


----------



## canada16

I hate the inside fronts but use invisiglass, works amazing.


----------



## grunty-motor

Stoner said:


> Glass is the bane of my life. Once a year, I go through a thorough clean:
> 
> Wash car as usual
> "Scrub" with either 0000 grade wire wool or a glass scraper (the ones they use before fitting tints seem to work to best)
> I then use tar remover followed by fallout remover and clay bar (I use Tardis and Korrosol but others are as good)
> IPA (or panel wipe) to remove any residual product and seal with Opti-seal except the windscreen to avoid wiper judder


I too had real problems cleaning glass - tried everything - this is very similar to what i do


----------



## VW STEVE.

Warm water,micro fibre cloth, fairy washing up liquid. Wash inside with the fairy liquid applied to the cloth buff dry & then fine spray of Auto finesse crystal glass cleaner.


----------



## Vossman

I think its fair to say we all have different methods of cleaning glass using a wide variety of products, I, being an old fart have probably tried everything under the sun over the years to get the inside of a windscreen clean, I am a big fan of Auto Glym glass polish and use it more than any other glass cleaner now but for some reason I can't get the results on the inside of the windscreen that I get everywhere else. A good glass cleaner for everyday use is the one from Screwfix.







​I have even tried 50/50 IPA and then polishing afterwards but without much luck, I don't smoke and never eat in my car so the inside should not be that bad but lo and behold when the suns on it there are the streaks. 
When I was a young blade I had a job as a car valeter for a company that hired wedding cars, there was a product there that was awesome at cleaning glass but sadly the company and product is no longer available, it was like an orange gunge that you diluted with water and simply wiped on then polished off, it smelled like today's G101 as I remember.

Just keep trying lads :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I've given up on glass cleaners, and now just use ECH20 at 20:1 inside and out. No smears, and drys to a nice haze that cane easily buffed off. I don't suppose it would work on really greasy glass, in which case clean well with eraser/IPA first. FSE also works great.


----------



## Itstony

I'd like penny for every time someone posted this question. Surprised it has not received the same people replying, maybe it wears thin?
Glass is really difficult without having a good routine, no doubt about it.

Exterior you need to do a good decon and no where you are. This is just a must.

The 0000 wire wool, steel glass blade are good to have if they are really bad. You can use clay bar too.
Bar Keepers Friend is excellent mixed to a paste with water, some add vinegar but imho not necessary. This is good gear.
Only need small moist cotton rag pad to work the glass in sections folded in 2 or 4 50x50mm. Water spritz spray bottle to prevent pad and product dryng. Do not scrub too hard on one spot as it will haze the glass (don't ask how I know).
Do all the windows and they will be squeaky clean.
*** When looking through glass to inspect, the best way is with the Sun on the glass you are working, no light will compete with the current bun. be careful of the heat and hot glass.!***
Most glass cleaners are decent, Autoglym, best value wont be beaten, the rest are as good. No real big return on investment of others, unless you like the bottle colour on the shelf. 
Glass cloth choice does not reflect quality as much as they should. Been using €0.60cents exactly same as ones sold for £5. Also need something to polish over immediately after. Best I found is old over washed hand towels, clean but rough and hard.
Use the glass cloth apply on section and clean. Then rapidly go over with the small towel quickly until there is zero grab. ** Do not hang about either**.
Continue same on the others. Never mind any linting, wont stick anywhere.

Interiors should not be as contaminated, if they are do above decon. 
Face the car window into the Sun.
Use the glass cleaner in sections and remove as above except I use old grade 3 MF's that are too hard. If they are not clean, parts have been missed, you will see them 100% in Sun light. Repeat on the rest.

Glass would do my swede in also and only now can I get a decent job with the above methods, hence why I am sharing (yet again).
Totally convinced now that the cloths, glass cleaners and using of expensive MF's is not going to make a better result. Decon is most important. The rest will be easier, but still take elbow grease. It may be frustrating as it feels like you keep seeing marks. It just means you are not cleaning it right. Bin there, done it swearing and cussing blaming everything and anything else.:lol:

Not claiming this is "The best" or only way but it may help and prevent others struggling and obtain a better reward for effort. :thumb:

PS and use a flat scraper with an old MF wrapped aroung to blade to remover the dust and sand trapper below the seal. It will ruin your hard work.


----------



## broncoupe

Firstly Black nitride gloves to stop my hand touching screen
White waffle weave towel by mammoth with Stoners Glass cleaner any smears
left Vikan Eco cloth to finish
Game changer for me 
Also Stoners do a useful for cleaning bottom of windscreen between glass and dash


----------



## Itstony

That reminded me i forgot something *broncoupe* in a way......

On the widows that wind down, clean between the glass and seal. I use a scraper with old MF wrapped around. Sand, dust build up needs to be removed.


----------



## broncoupe

Thats reminds me mate 
Nothing worse you open the door the glass drops an inch and now you have a line to clean again 
Have you tried Rupes Uno yet


----------



## [email protected]

I have a feeling I know what my next offer is going to be 

Please forgive the cheesy music - it was shot on an iPhone many years ago....

but this is how easy it should be to clean glass.











anyone want to get on an offer?


----------



## Lexus-is250

[email protected] said:


> I have a feeling I know what my next offer is going to be
> 
> Please forgive the cheesy music - it was shot on an iPhone many years ago....
> 
> but this is how easy it should be to clean glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to get on an offer?


Must say I used it yesterday for the first time and it's another great product.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

[email protected] said:


> I have a feeling I know what my next offer is going to be
> 
> Please forgive the cheesy music - it was shot on an iPhone many years ago....
> 
> but this is how easy it should be to clean glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to get on an offer?


That looks incredible. Is that for real ! ? I hate glass........


----------



## broncoupe

Itstony said:


> That reminded me i forgot something *broncoupe* in a way......
> 
> On the widows that wind down, clean between the glass and seal. I use a scraper with old MF wrapped around. Sand, dust build up needs to be removed.


I have improved my technique no longer bother with glass 
Just keep a brick handy 
Does wonders for your mental well being


----------



## macmaw




----------



## cole_scirocco

I use Klin glass cloth, any dedicated glass cleaner and then a standard microfibre cloth.

Apply cleaner to window.
Wipe with dedicated glass cloth.
Buff any residue with standard cloth.

Never any issues.


----------



## NorthantsPete

Just get HG mirror and glass - its what the hotels use. They dont mess about!


----------



## nicks16v

I think a few things play a part in this..Heat is the main one for me. Do them when its cool. Also use 2 cloths, a wet one and a buffing/dry one. If you have to do it in the heat, try spraying on the wet cloth and buff off straight away, letting it dry is the main issue.


----------



## RS3

dougl65 said:


> Does my head in. Just can't get my glass clean. Using autoglym fast glass but always left with smears. Just not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Either that or I get lint stuck on the inside of the glass.
> 
> Help!


I used to have issues with my daily until I got one of these:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/American...027969?hash=item5d83abb981:g:BXgAAOSwalFfDwU1
I, like you was only getting smearing issues with whatever glass cleaner I used then I saw a video:




I tried it on my pretty clean but smearing glass and I managed to remove a load of filth that I could only see as I was scraping. Haven't looked back since - needs doing roughly annually on a daily.


----------



## Autoglym

wish wash said:


> One thing I learnt along time ago is less is more with glass cleaner.
> 
> Couple of sprays on the glass. Then go right around the edges first, then go up down up down then side to side. Then get a 2nd microfibre and re buff.


Very good advice. We recommend just one pull of the Fast Glass trigger for a side window, sometimes even 2/3 or half a pull. A windscreen needs just 2 usually.

Spread with a CLEAN microfibre, flip over and buff up with a dry side.

This is a super simple video, not as detailed as some of the in depth previous posts, but it covers the main basic points.


----------



## NorthantsPete

Vossman said:


> I think its fair to say we all have different methods of cleaning glass using a wide variety of products, I, being an old fart have probably tried everything under the sun over the years to get the inside of a windscreen clean, I am a big fan of Auto Glym glass polish and use it more than any other glass cleaner now but for some reason I can't get the results on the inside of the windscreen that I get everywhere else. A good glass cleaner for everyday use is the one from Screwfix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I have even tried 50/50 IPA and then polishing afterwards but without much luck, I don't smoke and never eat in my car so the inside should not be that bad but lo and behold when the suns on it there are the streaks.
> When I was a young blade I had a job as a car valeter for a company that hired wedding cars, there was a product there that was awesome at cleaning glass but sadly the company and product is no longer available, it was like an orange gunge that you diluted with water and simply wiped on then polished off, it smelled like today's G101 as I remember.
> 
> Just keep trying lads :thumb:


Exactly - just look for trade products not consumer junk when you want to get a job done and it isnt too toxic to health

YOu dont need any fancy techniques, just ask someone who has to clean 100 hotel rooms what they use on mirrors and glass, its a trade product, they have no time to p*ss about!

Like i say, i ended my search when i got HG glass and mirror, gave it to the missus, its all she uses now, bought 4 more as they're £3 and reuse the sprayers as they are literally the best trigger on the market

Someones always trying to re-invent the wheel, dont fall for it.


----------



## andy__d

Autoglym said:


> Very good advice. We recommend just one pull of the Fast Glass trigger for a side window, sometimes even 2/3 or half a pull. A windscreen needs just 2 usually.
> 
> Spread with a CLEAN microfibre, flip over and buff up with a dry side.
> 
> This is a super simple video, not as detailed as some of the in depth previous posts, but it covers the main basic points.


i still prefer your "Glass Polish" over fast glass

your vid Maybe "simple" but so is cleaning glass  ,, you Can make it as complex as possible, if you really want to , just end up with More work and more chances of "ah"


----------



## bigcarpchaser

Tried “invisible glass” and though it was complete waste of money, Mr Muscle from Tesco does a much better job imho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail

Jim from #whitedetails has just made a video on his channel on utube...check it out.

John Tht.


----------



## fullhauser

Would def recommend the video from whitedetails, this is my go to process and never fails!


----------



## RS3

bigcarpchaser said:


> Tried "invisible glass" and though it was complete waste of money, Mr Muscle from Tesco does a much better job imho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you will find that Invisible Glass is better than the average glass cleaner. Never had any issues. Personally I like Angelwax Vision on a heavily contaminated screen but that is very aggressive and stinks. Invisible glass is decent though.


----------



## BrummyPete

Titanium Htail said:


> Jim from #whitedetails has just made a video on his channel on utube...check it out.
> 
> John Tht.


Just watched it, very thorough job, looking at my glass right now and even though the car is only a month old I think i can improve it


----------



## Mikesphotaes

I've always had bother too, however I bought a medium clay bar last week.

I just used it and what a difference!


----------



## NorthantsPete

Got a weird residue ont he inside of the glas si cant get rid of, I THINK its apc staining, but no glass cleaner removes it

how do you get rid of such weird marks? someone said barkeepers friend?


----------



## GC#65

Tried a magic sponge?
Really good on glass.


----------



## BrummyPete

NorthantsPete said:


> Got a weird residue ont he inside of the glas si cant get rid of, I THINK its apc staining, but no glass cleaner removes it
> 
> how do you get rid of such weird marks? someone said barkeepers friend?


Barkeepers friend is good, just keep folding over the microfibre after each swipe so you don't put the residue back on the glass

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

Here's my take. I mix together 50-50 Autoglym glass polish with Concept glass cleaner. Shake well, work in well remembering not to put too much on. Leave to dry, polish off with a lint free cloth. Then repeat, polish off and then finally finish off with a clean. 
I find cleaning them twice makes a huge difference, as sometimes you can leave some grease on with just one clean, and you'll see the holograms.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Another tip is to watch out for microfibres you think are 'clean' for the final buff. Sometimes these have residues on and will always leave some marks. Staining on glass is often hard water marks, so a mild acid cleaner or mild abrasive may work better than traditional glass cleaners. And always try to clean 'dry' glass and avoid rubber glass surounds - water residues tend to lead to mild smears and rubbers attract a lot of dirt. Filtered water is a different matter of course.


----------



## GSD

RS3 said:


> I think you will find that Invisible Glass is better than the average glass cleaner. Never had any issues. Personally I like Angelwax Vision on a heavily contaminated screen but that is very aggressive and stinks. Invisible glass is decent though.


I like this product it works well and inexpensive.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Odd one I've found to work really well on glass is Mitchell and King Pure. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

dougl65 said:


> Does my head in. Just can't get my glass clean. Using autoglym fast glass but always left with smears. Just not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Either that or I get lint stuck on the inside of the glass.
> 
> Help!


Honestly it sounds like you're doing a lot right, but just getting caught out by something....

From what you've said, my guess is your problem is one or more of the following:

- trying to clean glass that is too dirty in too fewer passes. A single pass of fast glass will clean a lightly dirty window nicely, but if you've got any stubborn marks, kids fingerprints etc, you'll likely need more than one pass of apply and buff
- applying too much fast glass. FG will smear of there's too much of it. Your buffing towel needs to be able to completely absorb and retain however much product you apply. A lighter towel can quickly become 'saturated' to the point where you get smears
- contaminating your towel. Windows are best cleaned with a fresh, clean pair of gloves or at least freshly washed hands. Without this, you risk transferring oils from your hands or other product residue onto your towel which will cause smearing
- not turning your towel frequently enough or not using enough towels. Goes hand in hand with the saturation principle but you should aim to apply product with one clean side of a towel, remove with another clean side, then apply with another clean side etc for each piece of glass. 
- lint being left on the glass suggests you're just using a towel that is too plush. You're best using a short pile tight or waffle weave towel on glass

Hope this helps in some way. Glass is never fun but you'll find a method that works for you eventually!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

I like Clarify with 2 passes usually. I follow up all glass with a Zap cloth.

https://www.autogeek.net/zap-cloth.html

Don't know if you can get them there but these are great. Easily clean windows maintained windows with just water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

Stoner said:


> Glass is the bane of my life. Once a year, I go through a thorough clean:
> 
> Wash car as usual
> "Scrub" with either 0000 grade wire wool or a glass scraper (the ones they use before fitting tints seem to work to best)
> I then use tar remover followed by fallout remover and clay bar (I use Tardis and Korrosol but others are as good)
> IPA (or panel wipe) to remove any residual product and seal with Opti-seal except the windscreen to avoid wiper judder
> 
> For the inside, a simple degrease and clean is usually sufficient.
> 
> For normal washes, I just wash the car and use any window cleaner to keep them looking good.
> 
> I know this sounds a long process but it is actually quite quick. Hope this helps


You're not promoting the family's product then - Invisible Glass?


----------



## vsideboy

RS3 said:


> I used to have issues with my daily until I got one of these:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/American...027969?hash=item5d83abb981:g:BXgAAOSwalFfDwU1
> I, like you was only getting smearing issues with whatever glass cleaner I used then I saw a video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on my pretty clean but smearing glass and I managed to remove a load of filth that I could only see as I was scraping. Haven't looked back since - needs doing roughly annually on a daily.


Anyone else watching that thinking he's definitely going to knock that blade off the cloth onto the bonnet?


----------



## Itstony

*vsideboy* ^^^^^^
Not many!! :lol:

I just have to lay thin blanket over, tie sheets wherever as needed. I'd be regretting it for sure. :doublesho


----------



## vsideboy

I've got a bigger blade one than the one he uses, gotta be so careful as I've had blades with a slight nick in them that you can't really see, ends up scratching what you're using it on. Not sure I'm going to be using it on my screen.


----------



## nicks16v

I find heat/sun is the thing that causes smears for me. In the garage in low heat, I dont seem to have any issues. Invisible glass with 2 low nap glass clothes, one for application and one to buff off seems to do the trick. I dont even attempt it if its hot outside or sunny, i think it evaporates the alcohol in the cleaner too quickly and thats what causes the streaks - but I could be wrong


----------



## JU5T1N

I think another one that gets overlooked is having clean hands or wear clean gloves, if you pick up the cloth with greasy/sweaty hands you will transfer that to the cloth and will just be smearing it all over the glass.


----------



## TakDetails

With nick on this one, don’t even bother in the the heat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Glass is hard but found a technique that delivers everytime for me and I inspect it under a light.

Firstly as others have said, it cannot be hot or in direct sunlight, when testing this out, this was the biggest factor that caused a streaky finish, and where clean gloves.

Once ready I dampen a Rag Company Black Diamond glass towel in cold, clean water.

I then spray 5-6 squirts of Gyeon glass onto a folded side.

Then wipe all over the glass. The glass should be wet and covered.

Immediately buff off with a Rag Company waffle weave towel, so the glass is dry.

Works everytime without fail.


----------



## Itstony

Lexus-is250 said:


> Odd one I've found to work really well on glass is Mitchell and King Pure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Read this the other day and decided not to respond and changed my mind.
M&K Pure is a blinding product and it really will do a deeper clean pick up what most wouldn't believe.
What I wanted to add is, with M&K Pure you can finish with that and add the LSP. Maybe pedantic, but it will leave something behind. If the next job was Ceramic coating, it would be better to go over last time with panel wipe. The same would be on glass. That last step is best done to know you have done the best you can..

In my tea break as a reply. I have corrected a really bad Toyota Bonnet and the clear coat has been very difficult to polish in two stages and very pleased. I will go back and give it a once over with Pure for sure. I may panel wipe, may not as it is not going to make enough difference if I do or not. It will get a sealant, probably M&K Titan as I have more than I need.
That best explains it depends only on critcal situations, not all. Glass is one. :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250

Itstony said:


> Read this the other day and decided not to respond and changed my mind.
> 
> M&K Pure is a blinding product and it really will do a deeper clean pick up what most wouldn't believe.
> 
> What I wanted to add is, with M&K Pure you can finish with that and add the LSP. Maybe pedantic, but it will leave something behind. If the next job was Ceramic coating, it would be better to go over last time with panel wipe. The same would be on glass. That last step is best done to know you have done the best you can..
> 
> In my tea break as a reply. I have corrected a really bad Toyota Bonnet and the clear coat has been very difficult to polish in two stages and very pleased. I will go back and give it a once over with Pure for sure. I may panel wipe, may not as it is not going to make enough difference if I do or not. It will get a sealant, probably M&K Titan as I have more than I need.
> 
> That best explains it depends only on critcal situations, not all. Glass is one. :thumb:


Thanks for the response.

It's a great product and I've used it on a black Jag a few weeks ago with a tac systems pad and the correction it achieved was very good.

It deep cleans glass very well and is so much easier than a spray glass cleaner.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

*Lexus-is250* 
As per ^^^^^^ I did use Pure in the end although for this particular job it really was not needed. 
Used the larger DA with a white pad and whipped over it in no time and it did pick up some. I did a quick wipe down with PW.
On glass it really would need that PW down just to be confident all is removed.:thumb:


----------

